# JP Griffon Tournament



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

will someone let me know how I can find information about the tournament.

Thank you,
Pinky


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Call Robert Griffon. He lives in Friendswood and is listed in the phone book. I Know it will be held the weekend after mother's day.


----------

